

Show HN: Download an instant social media monitoring report - combiclickwise

Please review my pivot... I needed a way to let the user see the capabilities of the product instantly rather than register and try out the product over a month's trial period. So I managed to create a way to do it in a single click.<p>Would love your feedback<p>Link: http://www.nostonepr.com/
======
donuts
I really like the idea--a low-maintenance and (almost) hassle-free way of
tracking feedback of my web projects across the internet, as opposed to
supervising a multitude of individual social media accounts/platforms for
data.

However, I wasn't happy with the execution or the results for 2 reasons:

1) I felt mislead with your description that I could try this out "in a single
click". It's not a single click. The first click is the initial submit button
("Compile Free Report"), followed by a link to download the actual report. I
automatically get turned off whenever I'm required to download something in
order to try out a service/product. I think it's worse than requiring an
e-mail signup, because I feel like its encroaching on my computer's security
on the local level. The only reason I went through with it anyways was to
provide some feedback.

I feel like you may lose a lot of users this way because you're asking them to
do YOU a favor (download an unknown file from a not-yet trusted source),
without even offering a reason/incentive to them to begin with. I have no idea
what's in the report, or if it will even benefit me. It sounds scammy. It
would be helpful if you at least included a preview of the report prior to the
download link, so that I could determine the value of the report and decide if
I'm interested in downloading the rest on my own accord.

2) 50% of my report is blank, and 100% of it is inaccurate. I submitted my
domain willworkforamac.com . My Mixpanel and Google analytics data from the
past month indicates that I've been averaging a couple hundred of unique
visitors a week, from various regions among almost all continents. The report
indicated I had 0 results from today to all time. Did I enter my domain in the
wrong format?

And output files as pdfs? That seems to be the norm, and doc files aren't as
universally compatible (I run an old version of MS Word, for example, so I was
notified of format/layout deficiencies when I opened the file)

